# Best way to get a non airline approved ERF carseat to USA?



## rabbitmomma (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am moving back to the USA this summer, we live in the UK now and have a Britax Two Way Elite that I am in love with and which my nearly 5 year old DD will probably comfortably rear face in for at least another year. We also have a Diono Radian that we have used in the past for airplane travel and for when we visit family in the US.

I would really, really like to take the Britax with us but do not know what the best way to get it to the US is. Ideally I would like to take it on the plane with us, but it is not FAA approved so I don't think that is an option. So I could either gate check it and use our Diono on the plane or ship it to the US location and use the Diono in the meantime. I'm thinking gate checking will be safer for the car seat, but I will be making the journey on my own with DD and am not sure of my ability to take two car seats, carry ons, my luggage, and DD.

Any suggestions? Is there a safe way to ship a car seat? TIA!


----------

